# Magura MT8



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya los ví en vivo y a todo color, están de poquísima....
super ligeros, 201 g el que ví (no sé si era delantero o trasero)
y lo mejor, el precio es igual ó tal vez menos que en USA, baratos?? definitivamente no, pero ya es bueno que no los traigan mucho más caros acá, como hacen otras marcas.
Sorry, no es post de una ruta fregonsísima, ni es un tratado de albures.
Tampoco los vendo yo, ni se los puedo conseguir si me mandan un PM.
En cuanto pueda les tomo fotos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Excelente!

Yo me espero a los MT4... mis Louise ya estan viejtos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo feliz con mis Louises, pero los MT4 suenan muy bien...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Yo tengo estos viejitos , después le saco foto a los nuevos , ja ja ja 

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Sorry, no es post de una ruta fregonsísima, ni es un tratado de albures.
> Tampoco los vendo yo, ni se los puedo conseguir si me mandan un PM.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Ya los ví en vivo y a todo color, están de poquísima....
> super ligeros, 201 g el que ví (no sé si era delantero o trasero)
> y lo mejor, el precio es igual ó tal vez menos que en USA, baratos?? definitivamente no, pero ya es bueno que no los traigan mucho más caros acá, como hacen otras marcas.
> Sorry, no es post de una ruta fregonsísima, ni es un tratado de albures.
> ...


No pues para abrir un tema para decir que ya viste unos frenos que ni tienes, ni vendes, ni tiene fotos, ni das un reporte de su desempeño, mejor dedícate a aprender albures o pónte a trabajar más para que te los puedas comprar y entonces sí digas algo constructivo e interesante!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Aqui hay unas fotos de varios MT8 que ya están rodando en Guadalajara

por cierto ya están disponibles con el distribuidor los MT8, MT6 y MT4 :thumbsup:


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

aqui unas fotos de unos MT4































Warp


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

20lt said:


> aqui unas fotos de unos MT4
> 
> View attachment 633948
> 
> ...


Quiero unos así... jajajjajaja


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Quiero unos así... jajajjajaja


Están mas baratos que los Louise ya en México.... no están caros... bueno, si tuviera dinero para andar jugando, pero los MT4 están bastante accesibles, lo que no se es si vienen con rotores (creo que no).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Están mas baratos que los Louise ya en México.... no están caros... bueno, si tuviera dinero para andar jugando, pero los MT4 están bastante accesibles, lo que no se es si vienen con rotores (creo que no).


Muuuuy tentador... yo tampoco tengo ahorita para unos, pero se ven muy bien de precio y todo.

Cierto... no menciona si traen rotores y adaptadores. Ojala que no sea por separado.

El rotor no es mucho pex, los Storm andan como por 300 bolas (no?), pero encontrar adaptadores es el rollo.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cierto... no menciona si traen rotores y adaptadores. Ojala que no sea por separado.
> El rotor no es mucho pex, los Storm andan como por 300 bolas (no?), pero encontrar adaptadores es el rollo.


El precio no incluye rotores.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Warp said:


> Muuuuy tentador... yo tampoco tengo ahorita para unos, pero se ven muy bien de precio y todo.
> 
> Cierto... no menciona si traen rotores y adaptadores. Ojala que no sea por separado.
> 
> El rotor no es mucho pex, los Storm andan como por 300 bolas (no?), pero encontrar adaptadores es el rollo.


El distribuidor tiene de todos los adaptadores de Magura :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Quien los vende en México?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Quien los vende en México?


El distribuidor de Magura en Mexico es Crossmountain.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Quien los vende en México?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El distribuidor autorizado en Guadalajara , Crossmountain

servido.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias! :thumbsup: NO que me vaya a animar, pero es bueno tenerlo!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> No pues para abrir un tema para decir que ya viste unos frenos que ni tienes, ni vendes, ni tiene fotos, ni das un reporte de su desempeño, mejor dedícate a aprender albures o pónte a trabajar más para que te los puedas comprar y entonces sí digas algo constructivo e interesante!!! :thumbsup:


El tema era decir que ya están con el distribuidor Magura Mex y que el precio es muy competitivo contra los precios de USA, no puedo reportar desempeño porque todavía no los uso, pero la semana que entra tal vez podría dar una primera impresión propia, ya hay mucha gente que los ha usado con muy buenos reportes http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/new-magura-mt-availability-716365.html .


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> El tema era decir que ya están con el distribuidor Magura Mex y que el precio es muy competitivo contra los precios de USA, no puedo reportar desempeño porque todavía no los uso, pero la semana que entra tal vez podría dar una primera impresión propia, ya hay mucha gente que los ha usado con muy buenos reportes http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/new-magura-mt-availability-716365.html .


Pues sigo sin ver ni un sólo dato duro en tu post original ni en este, es más, ni si quiera el precio informas, sólo información ambigua y quejas de otros posts más interesantes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Pues sigo sin ver ni un sólo dato duro en tu post original ni en este, es más, ni si quiera el precio informas, sólo información ambigua y quejas de otros posts más interesantes.


Pues yo lei en el primer post que vio un freno que peso 201gr... me parece un buen dato porque hasta ahora no habia visto datos de alguien que los haya pesado.

Me fio de lo que dice porque es un weight weenie declarado.

Aparte, sirvio para enterarme que ya esta toda la gama en Mexico. :thumbsup:

Al menos yo no lo sabia.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Pues yo lei en el primer post que vio un freno que peso 201gr... me parece un buen dato porque hasta ahora no habia visto datos de alguien que los haya pesado.
> 
> Me fio de lo que dice porque es un weight weenie declarado.
> 
> ...


Por eso dije "ambiguo", pues vió un freno que no se sabe si fué el delantero o trasero, con rotor o sin rotor ni adaptador, en 201 grs., no dice precio, ni proporciona un link a la página del distribuidor oficial de Magura en México (como the last biker sí lo hizo) :madman:Claro, gran ayuda!! ja ja. Yo no dudo que pese 201 grs. pero eso no me sirve de nada si no cuento con la información completa.

Pero realmente el punto no es ese, el punto es que creo que es completamente inadecuado que alguien abra un tema para decir puro bla, bla, bla, sin sentido y terminar quejándose de otros temas y de personas.

saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Por eso dije "ambiguo", pues vió un freno que no se sabe si fué el delantero o trasero, con rotor o sin rotor ni adaptador, en 201 grs., no dice precio, ni proporciona un link a la página del distribuidor oficial de Magura en México (como the last biker sí lo hizo) :madman:Claro, gran ayuda!! ja ja. Yo no dudo que pese 201 grs. pero eso no me sirve de nada si no cuento con la información completa.
> 
> Pero realmente el punto no es ese, el punto es que creo que es completamente inadecuado que alguien abra un tema para decir puro bla, bla, bla, sin sentido y terminar quejándose de otros temas y de personas.
> 
> saludos


Creo que veo a alguien mas quejarse... Yo no sabia que ya estaban en México ni el precio ni el proveedor.

Ahora, si quieres que te den todo digerido y con los datos y ligas que necesitas, quizas se mas selectivo en los posts.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Creo que veo a alguien mas quejarse... Yo no sabia que ya estaban en México ni el precio ni el proveedor.
> 
> Ahora, si quieres que te den todo digerido y con los datos y ligas que necesitas, quizas se mas selectivo en los posts.


No entendí bien por tu redacción y faltas de ortografía, pero creo que sería bueno que leyeras con detenimiento lo que digo para que entiendas a lo que me refiero.

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> No entendí bien por tu redacción y faltas de ortografía, pero creo que sería bueno que leyeras con detenimiento lo que digo para que entiendas a lo que me refiero.
> 
> Saludos


Okay, digerido y a la boquita.....

Te quejas de un post que no le viste contenido. Esta bien, no tiene que gustarte algunas cosas que pongas lo demás. Pero te quejas de que no pone ningún dato que a ti te interesara, y eso hace que los foros bajen.

Si quieres, podemos hacer templates y estándares de mensajes, o sea, si alguien va a poner una reseña de una rodada, que tenga que especificar exactamente que veredas pasó (no se vale un aproximado), fotos, video, diagramas de altimetría, etc. para que sea valido, pero que si nada mas dice fui aqui y estuvo bien no sirve. O si publican, vi estos frenos, pesaron esto y luego investigo, tampoco es valido, por que tiene que pasar por un periodo de seis meses de prueba e incluir gráficas y tablas para que sea valido, no se si me entiendas. Yo creo que estas quejándote de que no le ves caso a un post. Okay, no tienes que leer todos. Pero no andar quejandote. En fin, yo perdiendo tiempo discutiendo, pero en fin.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Yo tengo estos viejitos , después le saco foto a los nuevos , ja ja ja
> 
> Saludos


no te apures en cambiarlos mi amigo... esos r1 estan de caché!!!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okay, digerido y a la boquita.....
> 
> Te quejas de un post que no le viste contenido. Esta bien, no tiene que gustarte algunas cosas que pongas lo demás. Pero te quejas de que no pone ningún dato que a ti te interesara, y eso hace que los foros bajen.
> 
> Si quieres, podemos hacer templates y estándares de mensajes, o sea, si alguien va a poner una reseña de una rodada, que tenga que especificar exactamente que veredas pasó (no se vale un aproximado), fotos, video, diagramas de altimetría, etc. para que sea valido, pero que si nada mas dice fui aqui y estuvo bien no sirve. O si publican, vi estos frenos, pesaron esto y luego investigo, tampoco es valido, por que tiene que pasar por un periodo de seis meses de prueba e incluir gráficas y tablas para que sea valido, no se si me entiendas. Yo creo que estas quejándote de que no le ves caso a un post. Okay, no tienes que leer todos. Pero no andar quejandote. En fin, yo perdiendo tiempo discutiendo, pero en fin.


Muchas gracias por tu explicación, pero no te entendí muy bien, ¿podrías explicármelo de nuevo por favor?

gracias


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> no te apures en cambiarlos mi amigo... esos r1 estan de caché!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , no, pues claro que no los voy a cambiar , en realidad son nuevos , el desempeño de los R1 es de primera , frenan con bastante potencia, modulan bien, son super ligeros y estéticamente muy sencillos , su único defecto es el precio , pero lo justifican ampliamente .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja , no, pues claro que no los voy a cambiar , en realidad son nuevos , el desempeño de los R1 es de primera , frenan con bastante potencia, modulan bien, son super ligeros y estéticamente muy sencillos , su único defecto es el precio , pero lo justifican ampliamente .
> 
> ...


Casi no he visto los Formula. Los R1 son mas caros que los MT4?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Casi no he visto los Formula. Los R1 son mas caros que los MT4?


En chainreaction estan mas o menos dandose con el MT6... el MT4 si esta mas baras.

Eso si, los R1 son el tope de gama de Formula y uno de los frenos mas ligeros del mercado.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> En chainreaction estan mas o menos dandose con el MT6... el MT4 si esta mas baras.
> 
> Eso si, los R1 son el tope de gama de Formula y uno de los frenos mas ligeros del mercado.


Yo pensaba que los The One eran de los tope de gama, o a la mejor son diferentes lineas. Pero entonces no pensaría en precio no están tan altos (por lo menos comparándolos con Magura) si su simil en precio no es el mas alto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo pensaba que los The One eran de los tope de gama, o a la mejor son diferentes lineas. Pero entonces no pensaría en precio no están tan altos (por lo menos comparándolos con Magura) si su simil en precio no es el mas alto.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los R1 cuestan aprox 100 dolares mas que los The One por freno , y en el caso exclusivo de los míos me costaron igual que unos MT 8 , ya que los pedí con maneta de fibra de carbono y toda la tornilleria de titanio , pero valen la pena al igual que los MT 8 .

Yo no sé si los R1 sean los mas ligeros o unos de los dos mas ligeros , los otros serían los MT 8 , la diferencia sería de unos cuantos gramos ya sea para un lado o para el otro .

En ambos frenos estamos hablando de palabras mayores y de costos muy altos , pero eso es lo de menos.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Los R1 siguen siendo los más ligeros, por muy poco, unos cuantos gramos pero, al fin, más ligeros, sobre todo al usarse con el rotor flotante. 
Foto del MT8 con linea de 1800 mm.sin rotor, ni adaptador, ni tornillería.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo pensaba que los The One eran de los tope de gama, o a la mejor son diferentes lineas. Pero entonces no pensaría en precio no están tan altos (por lo menos comparándolos con Magura) si su simil en precio no es el mas alto.


Los The One estan un poco mas abajo en precio, por lo menos. Pero si, uno es el freno de XC declarado y los One ya te sirven hasta para DH aunque hay otra version FR de los One.

Aunque Formula este año va a remplazar los The One con este...










Formula RO Brakes - Pics of the New Oval Piston Stoppers - Bike Rumor

Otra muy buena opcion son los nuevos XT...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Los The One estan un poco mas abajo en precio, por lo menos. Pero si, uno es el freno de XC declarado y los One ya te sirven hasta para DH aunque hay otra version FR de los One.
> 
> Aunque Formula este año va a remplazar los The One con este...
> 
> ...


He oido muy buenos comentarios sobre los nuevos XT. De tener que comprar frenos ahora (que no tengo, ni voy), quizás mis apuestas serían por los MT-4, XT, pero no se que mas.

Creo que la versión FR de los De One es una versión más económica que los normales, por lo menos lo que leí hace tiempo. de los R1 la verdad no les puse mucha atención, y creo que había otros con un nombre parecido pero mas económicos. Pero como no me acuerdo de mi quizás modelo imaginario, pues no sé.

Bueno, muchas gracias a TLB y a ti por la info.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> de los R1 la verdad no les puse mucha atención, y creo que había otros con un nombre parecido pero mas económicos. Pero como no me acuerdo de mi quizás modelo imaginario, pues no sé.


Formula RX ??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Formula RX ??


Muy posiblemente sean esos...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Muy posiblemente sean esos...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los Formula RX también están y funcionan de poca , con un precio mucho mas accesible y todavía con un peso bastante competitivo , sin embargo los frenos que mas me gustan en estos momentos son los Hope TECH X2 , que traigo en mi Flux , también son bastante cariñosos pero son una verdadera delicia en su desempeño y sus acabados están fuera de toda comparativa , mas tarde que tenga un rato libre subo unas fotos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Los Formula RX también están y funcionan de poca , con un precio mucho mas accesible y todavía con un peso bastante competitivo , sin embargo los frenos que mas me gustan en estos momentos son los Hope TECH X2 , que traigo en mi Flux , también son bastante cariñosos pero son una verdadera delicia en su desempeño y sus acabados están fuera de toda comparativa , mas tarde que tenga un rato libre subo unas fotos .
> 
> ...


Por que casi nunca oimos comentarios de los Hope? creo que no los he visto en vivo, o a la mejor una sola vez, pero parecen muy bien.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Por que casi nunca oimos comentarios de los Hope? creo que no los he visto en vivo, o a la mejor una sola vez, pero parecen muy bien.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En nuestro país los frenos y los productos Hope así que digamos muy populares pues no son , no hay mucha oferta y los precios no son muy accesibles para el bolsillo de las mayorías , he usado frenos de disco Hope y siempre me han resultado muy buenos y sobre todo confiables, además son facilísimos de purgar , hace como diez años le vendí a un amigo unos Hope Minis y todavía los anda usando y funcionan muy bien

Yo considero que Hope al igual que Magura y Formula son frenos que están en otro nivel , los tres son bastante caros en comparación de algunos mas comerciales o populares entre los cuales también hay algunos excelentes como los Avid Elixir en cualquiera de sus presentaciones.

Ingleses, alemanes e italianos o sea Hope, Magura y Formula acaparan la atención por ser tremendamente efectivos , con una calidad poco común, muy ligeros y en el aspecto del acabado van a la vanguardia , por otro lado son bastante caros y muy rara vez están con descuento , sus balatas originales también tienen su buen costo .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Los R1 siguen siendo los más ligeros, por muy poco, unos cuantos gramos pero, al fin, más ligeros, sobre todo al usarse con el rotor flotante.
> Foto del MT8 con linea de 1800 mm.sin rotor, ni adaptador, ni tornillería.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Doccoraje , pues si , tienes razón aunque la diferencia realmente es muy poca .

Estos son los pesos de los R 1 que yo tengo :

DELANTERO 
caliper,manguera de 900mm. y maneta 182 gramos
adaptador delantero formula 16
2 tornillos de ti 8
rotor formula de 180 124
6 tornillos del rotor ti 7

TOTAL 337 GRAMOS

TRASERO 
caliper , manguera y maneta 190 gramos
adaptador trasero formula 26
2 tornillos ti 8
rotor formula de 160 mm. 88
6 tornillos del rotor ti 7
2 tornillos adap/frame ti 8

TOTAL 327 GRAMOS

TOTAL DE AMBOS FRENOS 664 GRAMOS

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Como dije anteriormente los Formula RX tienen un precio mucho mas razonable en comparación con los R 1 y también funcionan muy bien , en la cuestión del peso también se defienden .


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... sin embargo los frenos que mas me gustan en estos momentos son los Hope TECH X2 , que traigo en mi Flux , también son bastante cariñosos pero son una verdadera delicia en su desempeño y sus acabados están fuera de toda comparativa , mas tarde que tenga un rato libre subo unas fotos .
> 
> Saludos.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

la foto huerfanita....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Estimado Doccoraje , pues si , tienes razón aunque la diferencia realmente es muy poca .
> Estos son los pesos de los R 1 que yo tengo :
> DELANTERO
> caliper,manguera de 900mm. y maneta 182 gramos
> ...


Yo creía que eran más ligeros los R1. Claro que los rotores son mas grandes. 
Regresando al tema.
Pesos del MT8 ya ajustadas las lineas a la bici:
Delantero: Manetas, manguera, caliper y tornillos (2) 179.4 gr
Rotor Storm SL 160 mm 96.4 gr
Tornillos de rotor Ti (6) 7 gr
Total 282.8 gr
Trasero: Manetas, linea, caliper y tornillos (2) 181.4 gr
Rotor Storm SL 140 mm 75.4 gr
Tornillos de rotor Ti (6) 7 gr
Adaptador 14 gr
Tornillos de adaptador Ti (2)  8 gr
Total 285.8 gr

Total ambos frenos * 568.6 gr*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Total ambos frenos * 568.6 gr*


Tiene rato que no he visto los rotores de aluminio con las balatas esas especiales...

Ya no los hacen o de plano ya los rotores de acero pesan mas o menos lo mismo?

Tambien podrian perder un poco mas de peso con balatas con respaldo de aluminio, no?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> la foto huerfanita....


uy... estan horrorosos... mandamelos para que me desaga de ellos, uacala!! jajajaja estan super bien :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Tiene rato que no he visto los rotores de aluminio con las balatas esas especiales...
> Ya no los hacen o de plano ya los rotores de acero pesan mas o menos lo mismo?
> Tambien podrian perder un poco mas de peso con balatas con respaldo de aluminio, no?


Te refieres a los Stan's? ya no los fabrican, hubo demasiados problemas de "warping"
Los Scrub siguen, pero son muuuy caros y aparentemente su desempeño en climas húmedos no es tan bueno. Yo estoy contento con estos rotores hasta ahora.
Respecto a las balatas, no sé si fabriquen con base de Al para frenos Magura.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> uy... estan horrorosos... mandamelos para que me desaga de ellos, uacala!! jajajaja estan super bien :thumbsup:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahí te los mando con mucho gusto ja ja ja, ya tu sabrás si los tiras o los usas.

saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Bueno, un reporte inicial, aunque fué una rodada cortita.
La única comparación que puedo hacer es con los Marta Mag, antes de esos siempre usé V's.
No siento diferencia en cuanto al alcance en la manetas, el ajuste de distancia a manubrio permite acercarlas bastante, pero en mi caso no hubo necesidad de ajuste, la longitud es casi la misma, sigo usando dos dedos.
No sé si es que los rotores son los mismos que traía, pero las balatas asentaron bastante más rápido de lo que esperaba, la primera frenada me sacó de onda, se oyó como si raspara el freno delantero, después de un rato y algunas frenadas más, pasó a rechinido y finalmente silencio. El freno trasero nada de ruido.
De potencia, muy subjetivo, pero siento una poca más, la modulación excelente, puedes pasar de ir controlado a frenar totalmente sin forzar la mano.
No hice bajadas prolongadas, de modo que no hubo tiempo para probar sobrecalentamiento.
En términos generales mejor, pero los Mag no quedan muy atrás.
Habrá que ver a largo plazo.
Otras fotos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Bueno, después de algunas rodadas, una ampliación al reporte inicial.
Ya bien asentadas las balatas, el freno trasero silencioso, el delantero un poco de rechinido, sobre todo en la primera frenada, después casi desaparece por completo, pero sigue oyéndose un poco. Los rotores hacen un zumbido que me dicen es característico de los Storm, de hecho con los Marta Mag ya lo había escuchado.
En cuanto a potencia, bastante y modulable. En bajadas prolongadas no disminuye la efectividad a la frenada. 
El hecho de traer rotor de 140 atrás hace que dificílmente se bloquee la rueda, aunque si merma la potencia.
No ha habido roce de los rotores, ni que se carguen las pastillas a algún lado.
No siento diferencia en húmedo ó seco.
Checando algunos posts, parece ser que los rotores Storm SL cuando vienen incluídos con los MT8 traen tornillería en Aluminio, lo cual se me hace mucho riesgo. En mi caso, ya había comprado antes los rotores y venían con titanio. Otro detalle, es que tanto los tornillos del caliper como los de la abrazadera son de Aluminio y son Torx, de modo que es importante usar torquímetro para instalarlos.
Servidos.


----------

